# New hedgie this week, travel question.



## ekramer2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm getting a new hedgie this week and wondered about keeping her comfortable temperature-wise on the way home. I bought a hard-sided small dog carrier and lined it with fleece and an old t-shirt, as well as some extra fleece strips for her to burrow into. Would it be a good idea to wrap a hand warmer and stick it in the back of the cage? I'm worried she might chew on it and those chemicals would be terrible to ingest. But it would be awfully warm...
Thanks for any advice,

Erica


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, many here use hand warmers as temporary "heat" during travel. I would suggest sticking the hand warmers inside a long thick sock and knot the end. That way, the hedgie will never be in direct contact of the actual hand warmer, and they won't bite through it, and also won't accidentally get burned by touching the warmer directly.

For something that's not a "one time use" you might want to think about a hot water bottle, or a snuggle safe disc for future travels(or even backup emergency heating during bad weather).


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I just seewn myself some fleece cover for hand warmer, always usefull when you travel or in case of a blackout.


----------



## ekramer2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Alright thanks  I'll definitely keep the hot water bottle in mind for future trips, as well as the disc. Can't wait to pick her up!


----------

